# Obtaining a LTC?????



## Nightstalker

Hi All, 

I am interested in obtaining a LTC here in mass. I grew up in Ohio but moved to Massachusetts about 10 years ago. While in Ohio I took up shooting as a recreational activity. I’ve been looking to take up the hobby here in mass but as I read the forum I am starting to believe it is extremely hard in this state to obtain a Class A LTC. I’ve never been convicted of anything under 209A/94C or anything else for that matter. I’m filling out the application now and I was told that the “Reasons for requesting the issuance of card or license” section of the application is the most important. I’m looking to take up recreational shooting in Massachusetts. Is that a sufficient reason to obtain a LTC?


----------



## NFAfan

"ALL LAWFUL PURPOSES" and check the CLASS A High Capacity box on the application and don't accept any downgrades to target/hunting. Appeal it if you have to to a review board. 

By the way, what city/town are you applying in?


----------



## Nightstalker

I live in Marlborough so this is where I will be applying


----------



## jasonbr

NFAfan said:


> "ALL LAWFUL PURPOSES" and check the CLASS A High Capacity box on the application and don't accept any downgrades to target/hunting. Appeal it if you have to to a review board.
> 
> By the way, what city/town are you applying in?


That really doesn't work. The chief has ultimate say and a review board makes no difference. If the only reason you want the class A is for target shooting - then put that in the reason box - everyone's happy!


----------



## jasonbr

According to packing.org it is "difficult" to obtain a Class A unrestricted in Marlborough. You'd be best off puting "Hunting and Target"


----------



## CHROMECOLT357

Nightstalker said:


> I live in Marlborough so this is where I will be applying


Why don't you ask djgj to put in a good word for you. He has a hookup in Marlborough.


----------



## NBC515

Ok I had a nice chat with a National Grid worker the other day while working a detail. He showed me his license to carry which was Class A. Under reason for issuance it said hunting and target. He asked me if he could carry concealed or if he could only carry when enagaged in hunting or target shooting? I told him that I would not do anything to him because he has a class A LTC and as far as I am concerned a Class A LTC allows you to carry a concealed firearm and then I threw in the disclaimer to check with his hometown license fellow. Do you need your LTC to say all lawful purposes to carry concealed....because I know mine does not!


----------



## SOT

Some towns are easy, some are not...that town is not.

Yes it has to say All lawful purposes....if it says something else, it's not good for concealed carry.


----------



## Nightstalker

So survey says.......  I do appreciate everyones responses on here.... But lets try this.... Has anyone actually attempted to obain the license in Marlborough and if so could you provide further suggestions....


----------



## Guest

Nightstalker said:


> I live in Marlborough so this is where I will be applying


You werent the one that called the station today for advice were you? Just wondering.

I've had an FID card since I was 15. When I applied a few years ago I put ALL LAWFUL PURPOSES for the reason as advice from my dad although its a good general reason for one. Although under an FID I can only carry and possess non-large capacity long guns and I think allows me to carry mace. Doesn't really allow me to do much, just enough. I hunt and do some shooting with the guns I hunt with. I don't really get deep into the target stuff. You can't go wrong with putting All Lawful Purposes.

You know you have to set up an appointment for processing and fingerprinting with Sgt. Moran who works the weekdays. The number to his office is 508-624-6964. Sgt. Oldroyd does evening appointments one night a week, you will have to ask for his schedule. The number to his office is 508-624-6965. I would recommend talking with one of the licensing officers or talk to Richard Callaghan who owns a gun shop on Main St. across the street from the House of Pizza in the red building. He just moved there from his old location next to City Hall. It's called Callaghan's Firearms Sales. He knows a lot of police officers in the city, he's the man that could get you the connections. The police officers are in there fairly often, my dad especially since they are good friends.

I never had any problems getting it since I met the requirements. Usually the wait is a couple months for one.

Any other questions, just ask. I'll see what I can find out for you. Like I said, Richard Callaghan is a good connection to have. If he kept his number when he moved, it is 508-481-2051. He really knows his stuff when it comes to the laws on guns, etc. Its his line of work.

The resources are out there, you just gotta dig a little.


----------



## Curious EMT

djgj200 said:


> You werent the one that called the station today for advice were you? Just wondering.
> 
> You can't go wrong with putting All Lawful Purposes.
> 
> He knows a lot of police officers in the city, he's the man that could get you the connections.
> 
> I never had any problems getting it since I met the requirements, although my dad is a police officer there. Usually the wait is a couple months for one, but with my dad hounding the Chief to get it ASAP after I got processed because the hunting season was coming up I got mine in a couple weeks.


"All Lawful Purposes" is not sufficient in a lot of towns.

So this guy Callaghan, that runs a business. You're telling me I could talk to him, and he'd use a connection to get me an unrestricted license? Would I have to buy my first firearm from him?

And if you got your license so much faster than everyone else, which part of the application process did they pass up for you to get it? Was it the Dept of Mental Health? Was it the fingerprinting results? How do I get to skip some of these processes, because I dont qualify.

Check your PM's dooood.....


----------



## Nightstalker

djgj thanks a ton. I will start there and let you guys know how it goes. Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## benike84

Under restrictions my LTC just says "none". It does not say "All lawful purposes". I was told this was rare when I bought my first gun. Any ideas why this says that?


----------



## Guest

Curious EMT said:



> "All Lawful Purposes" is not sufficient in a lot of towns.
> 
> So this guy Callaghan, that runs a business. You're telling me I could talk to him, and he'd use a connection to get me an unrestricted license? Would I have to buy my first firearm from him?
> 
> And if you got your license so much faster than everyone else, which part of the application process did they pass up for you to get it?


"All Lawful Purposes" was sufficient in Marlborough.

About Callaghan, I'm talking about getting advice on applying, he would know. I bet a lot of people go to his shop and ask about applying for a license. I never said he will get you an unrestricted license. People said maybe I could put in a good word for him with my connections, if connections are going to help him then I basically said to get to know the police officers that hang around the shop every once in a while.

I didn't skip any part of the application process. I did everything like any other citizen does for an FID or LTC. Its after being processed where its goes through whatever it goes through that mine got pushed through faster. The licenses are issued through the state, I believe, otherwise they wouldn't say Commonwealth of Massachusetts on them.

I think you misinterpretted what I said. I didn't take shortcuts or bypass anything because of my connections. I did it by the book.

When my mom upgraded from a Class B to a Class A LTC she took a Pistol class. I don't know if that was required or if that was something my dad had her take. If anyone has anything to say about whether or not that is required would be great.


----------



## Curious EMT

benike84 said:


> Under restrictions my LTC just says "none". It does not say "All lawful purposes". I was told this was rare when I bought my first gun. Any ideas why this says that?


Well back in the day, not so long ago, the word "Restrictions" on the back of the license said "Reason for issuance" or something to that effect. It basicaly said "Why did you want to get the license"

Well, there were some issues, when chiefs wanted to give someone the ability to own large capacity handguns, but did not want them to carry it on their person. Some tried putting "Target and Hunting", but the courts ruled that a Class A is a Class A is a Class A, regardless of why they wanted to get the license, because the Law does not allow for restrictions. Like a drivers license. You may have gotten your Class D to drive to school, now you use it to drive FOR work, to deliver pizza. The law does not say what you can and cant do with the license, so the RMV cant say "school only, no pizza delivery"

Well, the law was recently changed to allow for restrictions, and therefore the wording on the back of your firearms license reflects the change. "None" is the same as "All lawful purposes", just different / new wording to state the same thing, you're allowed to do anyting per the scope of the Law with your license (cary, target, work use, etc).


----------



## NBC515

On the new credit card style LTC's were would the restriction be if any were imposed? What are some of the other reasons for issuance that are put on LTC's?


----------



## SOT

On the new license, there is a line that says RESTRICTIONS; on the old license, it said Reason for Issuance.
Restrictions include
Hunting and Target
None or All Lawful Purposes
Work Carry

I think on the newest version of the software, the you can enter in your own (the CLEO) but the old one was like 4 drop downs.

Back to what EMT said, the court cases were district dependant. They did not carry precedence for the whole state; so on one of the "house cleaning" runs...they changed the language in the law and for the permit to be RESTRICTION. Effectively the answer prior to this "clarification" was that if the CLEO thought the reason was a restriction, it was unless it was proven different in court.
At present there is no way to appeal a "restriction" .


----------



## SolObsession

I cannot speak for New Marlboro but I got mine issued to me for "All Lawful Purposes" in Lee, MA once I turned 21. My issuing cheif was Ron Glidden which is great because any questions that I have regarding LTC I can ask him. I don't remember his title exactly but he is one of if not the most knowledgable cheif in MA regarding LTC. From my understanding he will only issue a Class A LTC as "All lawful purposes" because if you are responsible enough to hunt, target, etc you should be responsible enough to carry. 

I am also glad that I got it issued in Lee because when I moved to Pittsfield (15 minutes north) I inquired at the station how to switch over my LTC and everyone there said I have to reapply for my LTC because I was changing towns (I never got to speak with the chief). I called up Chief Glidden and he gave me all the necessary forms to fill out and it would transfer over.

:thumbup: To Chief Glidden.


----------



## localboy

I was told that "All Lawful Purposes" places less liability on the department issuing the license. Either way I agree that a Class A is a Class A regardless.


----------



## pcbme

Welcome to the People's Republic of Massachusetts!!!!


----------



## SOT

Folklore told by non-issuing CLEO's.

Does issuing a drivers license to person that meets the requirements put a liability on the RMV? More people die at the wheel in MA than at the end of a gun.



localboy said:


> I was told that "All Lawful Purposes" places less liability on the department issuing the license. Either way I agree that a Class A is a Class A regardless.


----------



## Guest

SOT_II said:


> More people die at the wheel in MA than at the end of a gun.


I think the last time I checked, car accidents were the leading cause or the second leading cause of death in the U.S. Hunting, which is mostly conducted with the LEGAL use of a gun, is the safest sport.


----------

